# mascota



## llunita

Hola:

estoy buscando un piso para compartir en Granada, por internet. En un sitio me piden, para mi perfil, si tengo "mascota"... ¿a qué se refieren?


Gracias !


----------



## yserien

En este caso si tienes algún animal de compañía, perro, gato, hamster, entre los más comunes.


----------



## Jellby

Al ser en Granada podría ser:

*mascota.*
3. f. And. Sombrero flexible.

pero no creo


----------



## ToñoTorreón

jajajajaajja Yo tengo un amigo que tenía un sombrero de mascota, pero acabó vistiendo una camisa blanca con hebillas.


----------



## bb008

yserien said:


> En este caso si tienes algún animal de compañía, perro, gato, hamster, entre los más comunes.


 

Hola:

Pudiese ser el sombrero, quizás él que quiera alquilarte el apartamento le tiene fobia a las Pamelas o algo por el estilo....

Pero no, llunita, lo más seguro es lo que te indica yserien, un Perro o Gato, un pájarito.


----------



## chics

...un cerdito, una boa constríctor...


----------



## L4ut4r0

La palabra mascota en el sentido de animal de compañía fue incorporada al diccionario de la Real Academia recién el año 2002. Yo creo que es una pésima traducción del inglés "pet".  Hasta 1992 la Academia decía que mascota era una "Persona, animal o cosa que sirve de talismán, que trae buena suerte." El salto a animal de compañía seguramente lo inventó un traductor exageradamente creativo.

Lamentablemente hoy día si decimos que Pedrito es la mascota de la compañía de bomberos estamos cometiendo una (pequeñísima) ambigüedad que antes no existía.


----------



## bb008

L4ut4r0 said:


> La palabra mascota en el sentido de animal de compañía fue incorporada al diccionario de la Real Academia recién el año 2002. Yo creo que es una pésima traducción del inglés "pet". Hasta 1992 la Academia decía que mascota era una "Persona, animal o cosa que sirve de talismán, que trae buena suerte." El salto a animal de compañía seguramente lo inventó un traductor exageradamente creativo.
> 
> *Lamentablemente hoy día si decimos que Pedrito es la mascota de la compañía de bomberos estamos cometiendo una (pequeñísima) ambigüedad que antes no existía.*





Aunque todavía se escucha, en algunos equipos deportivos o equipos de rescate, se usa, bueno por lo menos los boys scouts, en Venezuela todavía tiene mascotas... (a lo mejor esta pasadísimo de moda, por lo que indicas).


----------



## ToñoTorreón

No creo que esté anticuado. varios equipos tienen mascotas (que por cierto en inglés son mascots).

Desde que tengo memoria he usado mascota como animal de compañía; si desde hace tan poco la RAE lo reconoce así, quisiera saber cómo le decían antes a lo que ahora llamamos mascotas.


----------



## belén

Creo que lo llamaban "animal de compañía", de hecho se usa con frecuencia todavía. 

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Yo también creo que al menos en España el término mascota para animal de compañía es una _modernez_ y aunque su uso se ha extendido, a mí me sigue pareciendo rematadamente cursi referirse al perro o al gato que están en casa con el término de mascota.


----------



## mjmuak

Pues mira, yo también busco piso en Granada y te aseguro que si me preguntan si tengo mascota se están refiriendo a un animal de companía, y si no es eso, es que han cambiado muuuuuucho las cosas en los dos últimos años..



Jellby said:


> Al ser en Granada podría ser:
> 
> *mascota.*
> 3. f. And. Sombrero flexible.
> 
> pero no creo


 
En mi vida he oído esto, qué interesante, Jellby.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá, en cambio, sería por demás cursi y rebuscado decir que tienes un animal de compañía. Lo normal es tener una mascota.

Diferencias regionales, ¿no? A ver qué opinan los foreros de otros países.


----------



## chics

Hola. Yo entendí que en el contexto de llunita se refiere, de una manera ¿indirecta?, a si tiene algún bicho que tenga que vivir en su casa con ella, pero normalmente a eso le llamo "animal", sin compañía ni nada. 
_Mascota_ es verdad que puede ser un objeto, persona, etc. y lo asocio más a una especie de muñeco que representa y da suerte, en juegos deportivos y actividades de equipo o de grupo en general. A veces he oído llamar al pequeño del grupo o a becarios, cariñosamente, "es nuestra mascota".


----------



## L4ut4r0

chics said:


> _Mascota_ es verdad que puede ser un objeto, persona, etc. y lo asocio más a una especie de muñeco que representa y da suerte, en juegos deportivos y actividades de equipo o de grupo en general. A veces he oído llamar al pequeño del grupo o a becarios, cariñosamente, "es nuestra mascota".



Hola Chics.

Tú usas la palabra mascota de acuerdo a la acepción tradicional (* 1.     * f. Persona, animal o cosa que sirve de talismán, que trae buena suerte.). Sin embargo desde el 2002 el DRAE incluye una _modernez _(como dice Pablo de Soto) y es 

* 2.     * f. Animal de compañía.

Como dije antes, mi opinión personal (no contrastada con los hechos) es que un traductor excesivamente creativo simplemente "inventó" que mascota era una buena traducción de _pet. _


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Uy, acá si alguien dice que tiene un animal en casa o piensan que su cónyuge es una bestia, o es una fiera en la cama.


----------



## pejeman

En México contamos con el municipio de *Mascota,* en el estado de Jalisco.

Mascota proviene de Amaxacotlán, Mazacotla, Amaxocotlán que significa: lugar de venados y culebras. Fue cacicazgo que tenía bajo su jurisdicción a los poblados de Talpa, El Tuito y Chacala; recibió el nombre de Valle de Banderas durante la conquista. Sus pobladores eran indígenas tecos.

También en la industria textil se llama *mascota* a esa tela a cuadros blancos y rojos (o azules ) que se usa para confeccionar manteles, como los del clásico restaurante italiano.

Así es que tal vez tengas que revisar tus manteles, Iliunita.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Acá tambien se le dice "Mascota", ademas de los animales de compañia y a los representantes de una selección o icono de algun grupo, a esto 



El guante que usan los Catcher, o receptores en baseball.


----------



## pejeman

L4ut4r0 said:


> Como dije antes, mi opinión personal (no contrastada con los hechos) es que un traductor excesivamente creativo simplemente "inventó" que mascota era una buena traducción de _pet. _


 
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/mascot

Tal vez no. Parece que su origen va hasta el latín medieval "masca", Y tiene sus equivalentes "mascotte" en francés, "mascot" en inglés, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## pejeman

ROSANGELUS said:


> Acá tambien se le dice "Mascota", ademas de los animales de compañia y a los representantes de una selección o icono de algun grupo, a esto
> 
> 
> 
> El guante que usan los Catcher, o receptores en baseball.




¡Qué buen mascoteo, Rosita! No dejas pasar una.


----------



## Fernando

Yo siempre he oído "mascota" como "animal de compañía", pero no sé hasta qué punto es una "modernez".

Lo cierto es que (en la práctica) no existían animales de compañía hasta hace relativamente poco, por lo que es posible que tengáis razón. En el CREA aparece en su uso actual desde 1975. Todos los ejemplos que da el CORDE antes de 1950 son con la primera acepción.


----------



## heidita

L4ut4r0 said:


> es que un traductor excesivamente creativo simplemente "inventó" que mascota era una buena traducción de _..... _


 
Pues en España sería la palabra que justamente traduce la palabra en inglés (no debemos decirla, que estamos en solo español!!), palabra también coloquial.


----------



## L4ut4r0

pejeman said:


> Como dije antes, mi opinión personal (no contrastada con los hechos) es que un traductor excesivamente creativo simplemente "inventó" que mascota era una buena traducción de _pet._
> 
> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/mascot
> 
> Tal vez no. Parece que su origen va hasta el latín medieval "masca", Y tiene sus equivalentes "mascotte" en francés, "mascot" en inglés, etc.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo digo: ¿qué tiene que ver _amuleto _con _animal de compañía_? Y me contesto: nada. Exceso de creatividad al traducir _pet._


----------



## heidita

L4ut4r0 said:


> Yo digo: ¿qué tiene que ver _amuleto _con _animal de compañía_? Y me contesto: nada. Exceso de creatividad al traducir ....._._


 
No sé, L4 si has leído todas la acepciones de la palabra mascota. Al parecer no es así. *Mascota*, insisto es la tradución más adecuada para la palabra que mencionas. (no se debe usar inglés en en este foro ):
*



mascota.

2. f. Animal de compañía. Tienda de mascotas

Click to expand...

*


----------



## bb008

ROSANGELUS said:


> Acá tambien se le dice "Mascota", ademas de los animales de compañia y a los representantes de una selección o icono de algun grupo, a esto
> 
> 
> 
> El guante que usan los Catcher, o receptores en baseball.


 

Yo iba indicar lo mismo, la cantidad de cosas definidas como mascotas, pero ya Rosita se adelantó.


----------



## krolaina

L4ut4r0 said:


> Yo digo: ¿qué tiene que ver _amuleto _con _animal de compañía_? Y me contesto: nada. Exceso de creatividad al traducir _pet._


 
Teniendo en cuenta que se introdujo gracias al francés y no al inglés...ese traductor no pecó de creativo.
Clic.


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, está claro que en español, y al parecer dondequiera en los países de habla hispana, *mascota* signifique "animal de compañía".
No creo que L4 (o Lautaro ) quiso cuestionar esto.
Pasa que en inglés la palabra, que se escribe casi igual al castellano, indica la primera acepción de _*mascota*_ (talismán que trae buena suerte), pero no la segunda (animal).
Vuelve a ocurrir que en francés _mascotte_ tiene también esa primera acepción (talismán), pero otra vez no la segunda (animal).
Buscando y rebuscando, notás que en italiano también el término (que se escribe y se pronuncia tal y como en francés) tiene de la misma manera esa primera acepción (talismán), pero aún no la segunda (animal).
Y así en más idiomas.
Todo esto estimula un poco la curiosidad de saber por qué....¿no?...
Creo que eso es justamente lo que pensó L4...
Siguiendo en el rastreo de los links que pusieron, uno se da cuenta de que *mascota* se introdujo en el castellano justamente del francés, y no del inglés, pero en francés no tenía, como dijimos, ese significado (animal).
En inglés también, por cierto, vino del francés.
Luego, remontándonos en el tiempo, los vínculos puestos nos dicen que el término anteriormente habría venido de una voz provenzal, que significaba _sortilegio_, _amuleto_, o sea _talismán_. Otra vez, nada de animales.
Esta voz sería un diminutivo femenino de otro término provenzal, que significaba _bruja_.
Éste, a su vez, se habría originado en el latín medieval, donde había una palabra parecida que tenía ese mismo significado de _bruja_ o bien el de _espectro_.
Finalmente, notamos que en todos estos casos se trata de algo muy relacionado con la primera acepción del castellano (talismán), pero no con la segunda (animal).
Así que, lo que se pregunta L4 (y yo también) es: ¿cómo será que únicamente en castellano llegó a indicar un animal de compañía???
Pasa que no sé responder a esa pregunta, espero que alguno de ustedes sepa algo más al respecto.
L4 hipotiza que se debería a una traducción desacertada o aproximativa del inglés _pet _cuando, recientemente, se popularizó la moda de los animalitos de compañía. 
Que *mascota* en este sentido pueda haber sido una traducción del inglés es algo posible, ya que por ese entonces (años 50-60-70) era (tal como ahora) el inglés el idioma que influía en los demás, ya no el francés y menos aún otros. Así que, si de traducción se trató, tiene que haber sido del inglés. 
Y más aún si reparamos en que ni el francés, ni el italiano, ni, creo, otros idiomas poseen una palabra única, singular, sencilla para indicar ese animalito que (a algunos les) agrada mucho tener en nuestro hogar o jardín.
Efectivamente, en francés se dice _animal doméstico_ y en italiano, _animal de compañía _(ambos traducidos, por supuesto ). 
De lo que podríamos deducir que ambos pueblos son mucho menos animaleros que los hispanos, porque ya el tener que pedir todo eso desalienta a muchos a la hora de ir a comprar alguno en un negocio 
Lo que pasa es que, sin embargo, no alcanzo entender porque se decidió traducirlo con esa palabra, que ya existía en castellano, como vimos, desde antes de 1950, pero para indicar otra cosa (un talismán, justamente).
¿Por qué alguien habría optado por ese término para traducir la palabra inglesa?
Los dos términos ni siquiera se parecen.
¿Acaso por asociación _talismán pequeño_=_animalito _?...
Bueno, andá a saber....
Saludos


----------



## Cecilio

Tal vez en la pregunta del anuncio se referían a si tenías alguna especie de Naranjito particular (o Curro, o Cobi), pero me temo que se referían a "animal de compañía". Se dice en alguna aportación a este hilo que ese uso de la palabra "mascota" está recogido en el DRAE desde 2002, y no antes. Teniendo en cuenta la velocidad con la que la RAE "da por buenos" los vocablos y acepciones que van apareciendo, deduzco que hace mucho más tiempo que en el habla cotidiana se viene usando "mascota" en el sentido de "animal de compañía".


----------



## L4ut4r0

xeneize said:


> Bueno, está claro que en español, y al parecer dondequiera en los países de habla hispana, *mascota* signifique "animal de compañía".
> No creo que L4 (o Lautaro ) quiso cuestionar esto.



Por suerte alguien me entendió. Xeneize, tu larga explicación es lo que yo pienso. Quedé muy emocionado de que alguien me haya entendido. 

Y espero que Heidita la lea, ya que ella insinuó en forma poco amable que yo no leí todas las acepciones de mascota en el DRAE. Si las cité considero ofensivo que se diga que no las leí. Con respecto a que no se debe usar inglés en este foro, estamos hablando de la etimología de la segunda acepción de la palabra mascota y yo digo que es un intento creativo de traducir _pet._ Eso no hace que mi mensaje no sea apropiado al foro.


----------



## L4ut4r0

krolaina said:


> Teniendo en cuenta que se introdujo gracias al francés y no al inglés...ese traductor no pecó de creativo.
> Clic.



Aunque Xeneize ya lo explicó muy claramente, enfatizo: Un traductor quería usar una única palabra que quisiera decir "animal doméstico que no se come" (en inglés hay una palabra, pero no quieren que la ponga). Y encontró una palabra que proviene del francés. Usar esa palabra  que quiere decir "animal talismán" para querer decir "animal regalón" o "animal de compañía" me parece que en su momento fue exceso de creatividad. Hoy ya no es exceso de creatividad traducir _p*t_ por _mascota_, pero el  traductor original sí fue creativo.


----------



## pejeman

L4ut4r0 said:


> Aunque Xeneize ya lo explicó muy claramente, enfatizo: Un traductor quería usar una única palabra que quisiera decir "animal doméstico que no se come" (en inglés hay una palabra, pero no quieren que la ponga). Y encontró una palabra que proviene del francés. Usar esa palabra que quiere decir "animal talismán" para querer decir "animal regalón" o "animal de compañía" me parece que en su momento fue exceso de creatividad. Hoy ya no es exceso de creatividad traducir _p*t_ por _mascota_, pero el traductor original sí fue creativo.


 
*tótem**.*

(Del ingl. _totem,_ y este del algonquino _nin-totem_).


*1. *m. Objeto de la naturaleza, generalmente un animal, que en la mitología de algunas sociedades se toma como emblema protector de la tribu o del individuo, y a veces como ascendiente o progenitor.

*talismán**.*

(Del fr. _talisman_, este del persa _ṭelesmāt,_ y este del gr. τέλεσμα, rito religioso).


*1. *m. Objeto, a veces con figura o inscripción, al que se atribuyen poderes mágicos.


Pues no hay que pecar de exceso de imaginación, pero tampoco de lo contrario. 


De acuerdo con las definiciones de talismán y tótem, ¿quién puede negar que una mascota o "animal de compañia" (¡qué horror de expresión!) pueda ser considerado un talismán, algo que me puede trae buena suerte o protección?









¿O acaso Winston Churchill nunca apareció acompañado de un perro chaparrito y forzudo?

Lo que sea de cada quien, qué bueno que entró algo de aire fresco a la RAE, con ese colaborador anónimo que incluyó "mascota" como "animal de compañía".


----------



## ieracub

Hola, Elecuatroutecuatroerecero:





L4ut4r0 said:


> Un traductor quería usar una única palabra que quisiera decir "animal doméstico que no se come"


Sería extremadamente antinatural que un cambio en la lengua se haya producido por la intervención de un traductor. Debe haber una base social, cultural o psicológica (o vaya uno a saber) que sostenga tal mutación. Ni siquiera las academias, con toda una bateria de buenas intenciones y de gramáticas y diccionarios normativos, son capaces de cambiarle el rumbo a la dirección que toma la comunidad de hablantes en la dirección linguística que se le ha venido en gana.





			
				pejeman said:
			
		

> De acuerdo con las definiciones de talismán y tótem, ¿quién puede negar que una mascota o "animal de compañia" (¡qué horror de expresión!) pueda ser considerado un talismán, algo que me puede trae buena suerte o protección?


 Peje, por ahí concuerdan contigo:





> Se llama *mascota* a los talismanes u objetos a los que se atribuye la propiedad de dar buena suerte o de ejercer influencia benéfica sobre su poseedor. También se llama así a los animales domésticos de compañía, debido al hecho de que en cierta época se les atribuyó el poder de ejercer un influjo beneficioso sobre sus amos, creencia que hoy se ve confirmada por la Medicina y por la Psicología.
> La palabra llegó al español procedente del francés _mascotte_ (amuleto), proveniente del occitano _mascota_ (hechizo, embrujo), que a su vez se derivaba de _masca_ (bruja), palabra de origen germánico o celta también hallada en *máscara**.
> 
> *Texto extraído del libro La fascinante historia de las palabras.*


 (El subrayado es mío).

Saludos.


----------



## L4ut4r0

ieracub said:


> Sería extremadamente antinatural que un cambio en la lengua se haya producido por la intervención de un traductor.



En Chile hasta hace unos años los niños menores de dos años eran siempre _guaguas;_ ahora son _bebés._ Se cree que es influencia de la televisión.

En Chile hasta 1985 _plagio_ era sinónimo de _copia._ Hoy todos los periodistas usan esa palabra como sinónimo de _rapto._ No me extrañaría que pase lo mismo que con _bebé_ y en unos años más los más jovenes digan _plagio_ en vez de _rapto. _

En Chile un profesor dijo que no había que decir _extinguidor,_ porque en esa época el DRAE no tenía la palabra. Hoy muchos chilenos dicen _extintor, _palabra anteriormentre desconocida.

Y yo tengo edad suficiente como para acordarme cuando _mascota_ (en el sentido de _animal regalón)_ era una palabra usada sólo por los periodistas. Además ¿por qué el DRAE incorporó la acepción recién el 2002? Porque se demoraron 40 años en incorporarla. 40, no 100 ni 200. La palabra _mascota_ en el sentido de _animal de compañía_ tiene sólo 40 años o 50 años.

Xeneize mencionó el francés y el italiano y yo agrego dos idiomas más: en portugués se dice _animal de estimación,_ (en portugués, por supuesto) y _mascote _sólo tiene relación con amuletos y talismanes. En alemán Maskottchen o Maskotte tiene que ver con la suerte. La palabra prohibida se traduce como _animal del hogar_ (animal doméstico, por su parte es animal de la casa).

La evolución del español fue diferente a la de los demás idiomas relacionados. La base social, cultural o psicológica que menciona Ieraclub quizás la hicieron uno o varios traductores y/o periodistas.


----------



## Fernando

Estupendo, pero es que el concepto "mascota" no tiene muchos más años. 

Hasta hace 50 años los "animales de compañía" excepto para cuatro ricos, no existían. Los perros y gatos que había en casa estaban para trabajar (cazar, cuidar el ganado). Cuando no servían se les mataba.

Si fue un invento, fue un buen invento. La población hispanohablante lo ha acogido y me parece bien. Si en otros idiomas no se ha acogido se siente. Si no, ahora hablaríamos de que en casa tengo tres petos, un perro y dos gatos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Peje:
No puedo estar más de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## bb008

A lo mejor no soy una especialista, pero no será que en época antiguas, como la egipcia por ejemplo, los animales eran considerados sagrados, y al quererlos venerar y poseer como símbolo de suerte, divinidad, etc., se les llamó mascota (Talismán), como un primer término y evolucionó como muchos de ustedes lo indican. Lo veo yo de está manera, sencillito verdad, simple.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Cecilio said:


> Tal vez en la pregunta del anuncio se referían a si tenías alguna especie de Naranjito particular (o Curro, o Cobi), pero me temo que se referían a "animal de compañía". Se dice en alguna aportación a este hilo que ese uso de la palabra "mascota" está recogido en el DRAE desde 2002, y no antes. Teniendo en cuenta la velocidad con la que la RAE "da por buenos" los vocablos y acepciones que van apareciendo, deduzco que hace mucho más tiempo que en el habla cotidiana se viene usando "mascota" en el sentido de "animal de compañía".


 
Es la que usamos en casa dede que tengo uso de razón... ( hace poco tiempo claro, en eso estoy de acuerdo con Fernando) 



pejeman said:


> Lo que sea de cada quien, qué bueno que entró algo de aire fresco a la RAE, con ese colaborador anónimo que incluyó "mascota" como "animal de compañía".


 
  de acuerdo...



bb008 said:


> A lo mejor no soy una especialista, pero no será que en época antiguas, como la egipcia por ejemplo, los animales eran considerados sagrados, y al quererlos venerar y poseer como símbolo de suerte, divinidad, etc., se les llamó mascota (Talismán), como un primer término y evolucionó como muchos de ustedes lo indican. Lo veo yo de está manera, sencillito verdad, simple.


Si, la verdad es que es super sencillo, pero siempre es bueno conocer el origen... no crees?

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## xeneize

> A lo mejor no soy una especialista, pero no será que en época antiguas, como la egipcia por ejemplo, los animales eran considerados sagrados, y al quererlos venerar y poseer como símbolo de suerte, divinidad, etc., se les llamó mascota (Talismán), como un primer término y evolucionó como muchos de ustedes lo indican. Lo veo yo de está manera, sencillito verdad, simple.


 
Fascinante, BB, pero eso no explica cómo es que la palabra *mascota* para indicar los _animalitos_ se introdujo nomás en el castellano y en *ningún* otro idioma conocido.
Eso es lo único que estamos preguntándonos...
Además, la palabra *mascota* tiene su origen en términos que significaban *bruja*, bien después de la época egipcia, así que es imposible que alguien en los siglos pasados haya aplicado ese término a los animalitos de compañía...
Al contrario, bien podrían haberlo aplicado a algún animal perjudicial, en sentido negativo nomás, y de hecho en muchas culturas y en muchísimos pueblos siempre fueron muchos los animales a los cuales se atribuían poderes maléficos, y hasta hoy en día hay alguno...
Muy singular es notar como el concepto de *mascota* haya pasado del malo al bueno, de la noche al día, de las brujas a los animalitos, al cabo de los siglos...
Entendí lo que dijiste enseguida, L4u, porque siempre me había interrogado sobre el origen de esta palabra, siempre me llamó la atención su uso particular en castellano.
Ahora bien, la página que pone ieraclub es muy interesante, sería lindo saber cuando en concreto en castellano se hizo esta asociación entre los talismanes y los animalitos, en qué época...
Luego, nadie duda de que la palabra sea muy efectiva en castellano, sólo nos preguntamos más acerca de su origen.
A muchísimos les encanta el término, y me parece bien.
Por otra parte, a mí también, pero no aplicado a animales, no suelo usarlo. Digo _animalito_, _animal de compañía_, _bichito_, lo que sea, pero no utilizo "mascota", que no me suena bien, al igual que a algún otro forero español que posteó más arriba 
Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

xeneize said:


> Además, la palabra *mascota* tiene su origen en términos que significaban *bruja*, bien después de la época egipcia, así que es imposible que alguien en los siglos pasados haya aplicado ese término a los animalitos de compañía...


 
A ver qué opinan de esto:

Según dicen, una mascota era una bruja. Tal vez la persona que empezó con esto tenía una suegra maldita, y le decía mascota. Como la suegra era tan mala, era también una "perra". Así, mascota-bruja-suegra-perra.

Después se le empezó a decir mascotas a las perras, y con el tiempo se amplió su uso para incluir a todos los animales domésticos.

Lo anterior, claro, son meras suposiciones mías. Pero no me parece descabellado. ¿Que me dicen?


----------



## heidita

ToñoTorreón said:


> Pero no me parece descabellado. ¿Que me dicen?


 
No, descabellado no, *fascinante*, estimado Toño.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

jajajajajajaja

Heidita, ya no sé si lo dices en serio o en broma, pero de todas maneras recibe un fuerte abrazo desde este lado del Atlántico (o del Pacífico, si vienes por el otro lado).


----------



## xeneize

> A ver qué opinan de esto:
> 
> Según dicen, una mascota era una bruja. Tal vez la persona que empezó con esto tenía una suegra maldita, y le decía mascota. Como la suegra era tan mala, era también una "perra". Así, mascota-bruja-suegra-perra.
> 
> Después se le empezó a decir mascotas a las perras, y con el tiempo se amplió su uso para incluir a todos los animales domésticos.


 

Jajajaja genial Toño.
Mascota-bruja-suegra-perra, jajajajajaja seguro debe de ser así.....


----------



## L4ut4r0

Fernando said:


> Estupendo, pero es que el concepto "mascota" no tiene muchos más años.



Eso es lo que yo digo. Yo postulo que hasta el año 1965 los periodistas escribían  "animal de compañía", "animal regalón", "animal de estimación", y otras frases o palabras hasta que a alguien específico con nombre y apellidos (y que no sé quién es ni en qué país vivía) empezó a escribir "mascota", como una traducción creativa. No fue una adaptación que hicieron todos los hablantes al mismo tiempo, como podría ser decirle teclado al de un computador cuando antes era sólo el de un piano.


(PD: Ingenuamente creí que Heidita se iba a retractar de la manera poco amable en que se había referido a mí. Qué se le va a hacer).


----------



## heidita

L4ut4r0 said:


> Eso es lo que yo digo. Yo postulo que hasta el año 1965 los periodistas escribían "animal de compañía", "animal regalón", "animal de estimación",


 
Estas dos denominaciones son desconocidas para mí. ¿Se dice o se ha dicho así en tu país?


----------



## lazarus1907

Sabía que algunos usaban la palabra mascota para referirse a un animal de compañía, pero por más que pienso, no recuerdo haber oído a nadie decir "¿Tienes mascota?" para preguntar si tienen algún animalillo en casa. Siempre he oído "¿Tienes perro?" o "¿Tienes perro o gato?". Supongo que terminará imponiéndose, pero yo ni se lo he oído decir a nadie directamente, ni lo he dicho nunca. Esa palabra me recuerda a los monigotes gigantes que escogían los equipos de la NBA para representarlos y entretener al público durante los descansos.

Y solo llevo 9 años fuera de España. ¿Tan rápido cambia el idioma? ¿O será que solo hablo con viejos?


----------



## xeneize

"Animal de estimación" yo sí lo oí, aunque no recuerdo en qué contextos.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Según el DRAE, la palabra *mascota* procede del francés *mascotte*.

Una pequeña curiosidad:

Si introducimos en Google, *mascota perro gato*, aparecen, *57.800* entradas en francés (mascotte chien chat) y *618.000* en español... 

¿Qué os parece?


----------



## heidita

xeneize said:


> "Animal de estimación"


 
No lo he oído, pero es un denominación bien bonita.


----------



## Antpax

lazarus1907 said:


> Sabía que algunos usaban la palabra mascota para referirse a un animal de compañía, pero por más que pienso, no recuerdo haber oído a nadie decir "¿Tienes mascota?" para preguntar si tienen algún animalillo en casa. Siempre he oído "¿Tienes perro?" o "¿Tienes perro o gato?". Supongo que terminará imponiéndose, pero yo ni se lo he oído decir a nadie directamente, ni lo he dicho nunca. Esa palabra me recuerda a los monigotes gigantes que escogían los equipos de la NBA para representarlos y entretener al público durante los descansos.
> 
> Y solo llevo 9 años fuera de España. ¿Tan rápido cambia el idioma? ¿O será que solo hablo con viejos?


 
Hola Laz:

La pregunta concreta que haces tampoco me suena mucho, se oye más lo que tu dices, pero sí se oyen otras frase como "a XXX le gustan las mascotas" y, es más, las tiendas donde se compran se llaman "tiendas de mascotas".

Saludos.

Ant.

P.D. como me vuelvas a llamar viejo la tenemos.


----------



## Jellby

Antpax said:


> las tiendas donde se compran se llaman "tiendas de mascotas".



Yo nunca las he llamado así ni las he oído llamar así, sino "tiendas de animales" o "pajarerías".

*pajarería.*
2. f. Tienda donde se venden pájaros y otros animales domésticos como gatos, perros, etc.


----------



## Antpax

Jellby said:


> Yo nunca las he llamado así ni las he oído llamar así, sino "tiendas de animales" o "pajarerías".
> 
> *pajarería.*
> 2. f. Tienda donde se venden pájaros y otros animales domésticos como gatos, perros, etc.


 
Hola Jellby:

Es cierto que se usan los dos que comentas, pero la otra también. Aunque no me gusta referirme a google, "tienda de mascotas" tiene más de 100.000 entradas, aunque tienda de animales también, incluso unas cuantas más que tienda de mascotas.

Saludos .

Ant


----------



## Jellby

Antpax said:


> Es cierto que se usan los dos que comentas, pero la otra también.



No lo niego, hasta en el DRAE aparece "tienda de mascotas".


----------



## xeneize

En francés, que yo sepa, _mascotte_ no se refiere a un animal, sino justamente al objeto talismán (acepción uno de mascota en el Rae).
Pasa que un animalito también puede ser una *mascota* (talismán) de algún grupo (esto pasa tanto en España como en Francia o en Italia). Pero lo de decirle _mascota_ a los animales de compañía en general es algo que existe en castellano nomás, que yo sepa.
Saludos


----------



## ROSANGELUS

lazarus1907 said:


> Sabía que algunos usaban la palabra mascota para referirse a un animal de compañía, pero por más que pienso, no recuerdo haber oído a nadie decir "¿Tienes mascota?" para preguntar si tienen algún animalillo en casa. Siempre he oído "¿Tienes perro?" o "¿Tienes perro o gato?". Supongo que terminará imponiéndose, pero yo ni se lo he oído decir a nadie directamente, ni lo he dicho nunca. Esa palabra me recuerda a los monigotes gigantes que escogían los equipos de la NBA para representarlos y entretener al público durante los descansosquote]
> 
> Te refieres a España, especificamente? porque por acá si es bastante común.
> Me gustan las mascotas.
> Tienes mascota?
> Me regalaron una mascota...
> 
> 
> 
> heidita said:
> 
> 
> 
> No lo he oído, pero es un denominación bien bonita.
> 
> 
> 
> Si, Animal de estimación, suena bastante bien... pero nunca la había escuchado.
Click to expand...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Cristina. said:


> Este hilo me recuerda a un frasecita que se decía de coña cuando alguien se cabreaba:
> *“está bien, aceptamos pulpo como animal de compañía”.*


"de coña cuando alguien se cabreaba" 

Hola Cristina:
Me podrias traducir...


----------

